# Moving To VBulletin



## potroastV2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Well now that we are becoming larger, I am going to be purchasing VBulletin for the site, this will be occurring within the next week to bear with me while I make this move over.

Items that will be effected:
Marijuana Pics - all pics will have to be re uploaded
Different Mods will have to be implemented which will take me a little bit of time.

PRO's
Enhanced security - since VB is not open source it has higher security then phpbb (which we are currently using)
Faster server response

Any of you that used to use overgrow.com, they used to run on VB it is a far better forum program then any other software available out there.

Thanks again
Rollitup


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Sorry about that, I Was migrating our database over to the new forum software and something messed up a long the way. Its fixed now but posts that were made last night I lost.

Rollitup


----------



## 420penguin (Mar 11, 2007)

I missed the outage. I'm guessing that animilius's post is just some spam?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jan 22, 2009)

rollitup said:


> PRO's
> Enhanced security - since VB is not open source it has higher security then phpbb (which we are currently using)
> Faster server response
> 
> ...


Great job Rollitup! I think you've got a good thing going, this place definately has possibilities.

A question that may have already come up - will you offer "https" encryption? I don't care that much as I use a paid anon program (although I get latency uploading pix and have to upload " down and dirty"), but I'm sure others would feel more comfortable if they could post encrypted.

Another opinion since you're tweaking this evolving site - a Politics board breeds contempt and hate amongst members and WILL eventually feed thru to the grow forums. If you don't believe me, spend some time at Planet Ganja, it's utter chaos. Discussions about growing styles and techniques is bad enough but controversial political discussions is tough for admin to deal with. https://www.planetganja.com/highsociety/forumdisplay.php?f=37

Just my 2 centavos.

Regards,
Uncle Ben


----------



## Roseman (Jan 22, 2009)

Amen, Amen !

POLITICS attracks mean people, hateful people and blood suckers.

Just look at our politicians!


----------

